# WTF-bionic



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok. 
So I was stuck in the fastboot boot failure
Somehow got out to recovery
Was able to flash 893 update
Booted up.
Rooted up
Flashed eclipse 2.0
Works.
But... everytime I reboot or try to go to recovery it first pulls me to fastboot screen and says flash failure. I power off and boot to menu choose normal powerup and it goes normal to bootup or cwm recovery. I've tried to rsd and fastboot recover to stock in all the steps after a successful boot and it just fails.

Anyone know wtf I can do? Im ok cuz my phone works perfect but its pretty annoying


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Try to moto-fastboot any of the small images, like the logo.bin. A successful flash should clear that up.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Ok.
> So I was stuck in the fastboot boot failure
> Somehow got out to recovery
> Was able to flash 893 update
> ...


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you out of the woods or is it still booting into Fastboot?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Ill try it today sometime. Im sure it'll work. Thanks for the help.


----------

